# Are you using a sponge filter in your planted tank?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I know you don't have to filter a planted tank after a certain point but I figure many people are anyway. So are you going with a sponge filter or another type of electric filter? I have two Aqua-techs sitting unused. Which would you use on a 20 long?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a sponge filter in my 10g & 5g tanks. Anything bigger than that I'd probably use an HOB or canister filter like on my 46g. I don't have experience with an Aqua-tech so I can't comment on that particular filter.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Most plants need water movement this gets all the nutrients move around the tank for the plants can feed off it. 

But not too much surface movement because that removes co2.

There's is a lot of science that goes into planted tank.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

snowflake311 said:


> Most plants need water movement this gets all the nutrients move around the tank for the plants can feed off it.
> 
> But not too much surface movement because that removes co2.
> 
> There's is a lot of science that goes into planted tank.


I notice you have a 20gal planted betta tank. since most bettas dont like current, what do you use to circulate the water?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I suspected the circulation would be helpful. Plants in natural settings generally are going to get some water gentle movement. Could I use multiple sponge filters on different ends of the tank? The Aqua-tech filter definitely splashes a lot at least it did when I tried it on on 5 gallon.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

my betta does not seem to mind the current. I think some current makes them stronger. he swims all other the place but does have places he like to hang out in. There are places in the tank where he can be away from the water movement. 

The reason you don't see many bettas in planted tanks is because the current and need for water movement. 

For breeding you need still water. For just keeping a betta as a pet you can have a little bit of water movement. As long ask your fish can find a still water part of the tank like my guy will rest in a corner but most of the time he is swimming around no problem. 

here is my over grown tank. I have to trim my moss and that rock in the font if going to be moved to another tank.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

snowflake311 said:


> my betta does not seem to mind the current. I think some current makes them stronger. he swims all other the place but does have places he like to hang out in. There are places in the tank where he can be away from the water movement.
> 
> The reason you don't see many bettas in planted tanks is because the current and need for water movement.
> 
> ...


but what are you using to make the current specifically? powerhead? water circulater? sometype of filter. would be interested in brand and type.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

ON this tank I have a eheim 2215 Canister filter. Conister filters are really easy to adjust the flow you just turn a switch on the Tube. I can have it full blast or just a trickel of water. 

This filter is a bit over kill for a 20 Gal tank. It does keep my tank clean and my fish happy. I love canister filters I also use Aqua clear filters they care Great and you can adjust the flow on them so they are not too much. I do not Recommend Eheim filters they are not that great I have 2 of them. The Best Canister Filter IMO are the Fluval I love them. 

Only time I use Sponge filters are for Fry Taks and when I bred shrimp.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have both a sponge filter and an aqueon quietflow 10 in my planted tank. The inflow of the aqueon gets so plugged up with leaves though :evil:


----------

